# Is my daughter ready for a tag-along? What's the best option?



## Black Sheep (28 Aug 2017)

Black Lamb is getting a bit big for the seat on the back of my bike, she's 4 in October.

She's not far enough on with the balance bike to be getting her a bike for her birthday but thinking to go out on the bikes we're going to have to get a tag-along or a bike and a tag along attachment. 

Most routes from our house involve at least a stretch of busy-isa mill-town road but most drivers are courteous and there are a fair number of bridal-ways and footpaths that are locally treated as bridal ways. 

I think we'd get most use out of a bike and tag-along attachment as most rides do go via a park which would let her practice, especially if we went on one of the old railway lines where she could ride herself a bit.

I think my worry is her suddenly deciding she doesn't like it or too fast and trying to get off, I know each child is different but has anyone had this issue? 

She can use the balance bike, just pootling not really scooting, perhaps a bike for christmas might spur her on in time to go out in the summer?

I know my in-laws have got her a bike at their house that happened to come with stabilisers and we're off out to visit them in October so may be able to get a fair bit of cycling in on the sea-front where it's flat. 

Any recommendations of tag-along devices? It'll be fitted usually to mountain bikes with disk brakes if that makes much difference.


----------



## fossyant (28 Aug 2017)

I went for a bike and a TREK Mountain Train - i.e. the one wheeled bikes. Far more stable than the attachment to another bike, although more expensive.


----------



## lazyfatgit (28 Aug 2017)

We had a tag along bar for the youngest as she progressed much slower than her older sibling. Meant that she could use her bike around the lanes at home, but could get a tow along in the park when we went out as a family. Wasn't used a lot and glad we didn't spend a lot on it. It did mean we could use the 16" bike we already owned and we also didn't have to make space for another contraption.
Never any issues with her jumping off. She just screamed stop, slower, faster, ice cream, whenever the chauffeur needed instructions. I don't recall her adding much horse power to the ensemble.


----------



## growingvegetables (28 Aug 2017)

lazyfatgit said:


> Never any issues with her jumping off. She just screamed stop, slower, faster, ice cream, whenever the chauffeur needed instructions.


Pretty much the same with my youngest.



lazyfatgit said:


> I don't recall her adding much horse power to the ensemble.


I told her she only needed to pedal on the uphills. And bless her, all those years ago, I still remember that wee surge of extra power ........ half way up .


----------



## Black Sheep (28 Aug 2017)

after posting this morning I spotted a free b'twin kids bike on a local buy and sell group which I collected, 

I think she'd probably be ok on it being tag-along'd but I think she'll struggle to ride it this year, next summer however she may be good to go but bless her, she's getting a bit big for her balance bike! 

We attempted to speed things along a bit by taking her to the park with the balance bike (we've only got a 5m x 3m patio at home and a busy-ish road) where she was co-erced into doing a lap of the park (about 1klm) with offers of a treat if she completed it, she rode about half and walked about half by agreement of "walk to that big tree, then balance bike to that bench" 

Could see improvement between when she set off and when we'd finished, so hopefully, along with a go at the grandparents we'll get there.


----------



## growingvegetables (28 Aug 2017)

Black Sheep said:


> ... Could see improvement between when she set off and when we'd finished, so hopefully, along with a go at the grandparents we'll get there.


Hate to say it ... but this is the easy bit? 

In front of you? 25 years of punctures to repair, brake and gear adjustments, chain-cleaning and lube, and ... "Daaaaad, can you service my bike, pleeeaaaase?" You know the tone of voice already! Welcome to the world of suckers!


----------



## Black Sheep (31 Aug 2017)

think I might strip the aquired bike down into components and give it to her as a kit we can build together


----------



## User482 (3 Sep 2017)

Shortly before her 4th birthday, mini User482 said "daddy, please can I have a proper bike with pedals?". She was on her balance bike, and hitherto had shown zero inclination to try and ride it. I replied "you can, but first you need to learn to balance and stop on your balance bike". "But I can dad, look". She set off downhill, balancing then stopping perfectly. Fast forward two years, and she managed to ride unaided from Bristol to Bath, a journey of 17 miles. I tell this story just to give you a taste of all the fun that lies ahead...

Micro User482 wil be four in November. Currently, we use a "WeeHoo" which is a recumbent tagalong. We both like it, but it's harder to tow than a trailer.


----------



## keithmac (3 Sep 2017)

My daughter's 5 and half and not really interested in learning to ride without stabilisers so going to leave it for now. She's stubborn like her mother so no chance until she decides it's a good idea!.

Good work if you can get your daughter going nice and early.

Took my son to the local park when he was 5 and had him riding on his own within an hour, he's 10 now and can't get him off the bike long enough to eat his lunch!.


----------



## Black Sheep (18 Sep 2017)

so, no further attempts at balance bike, off to the grandparents in mallorca in a few weeks where there's a bike with stabilisers.

We appear to have accidentally booked a hold bag so could actually take her balance bike out with us or take my tools to strip the pedals and cranks off the bike out there...

Other than that, think I'm going to just wait until spring as I'm sure she'll grow over winter


----------

